

Top 10 Programming Skills That Will Get You Hired - draegtun
http://www.cio.com/slideshow/detail/97819

======
zachlatta
Articles like this always bother me. They're link bait and serve no place on
HN. If you want to be a career programmer, than sure. Learn SQL and be done.
Learn Java and be done.

Being a career programmer is _boring_. Sure, it pays the rent, but it's a
horrible way to live. There's more to software than learning one language and
being done with it.

Good developers use the right tool for the job, whether that be C++ or Ruby.
Good developers also tend to make the highest salaries (hint hint).

